# Open Office will Java



## paleface (25. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte Open Office installieren.
Dann fragt der mich aber ob ich O.O. auch installieren will wenn ich kein Java hätte.
Hab dann das Java Envoirment PAcket installiert. Welches ja EIGENTLICH ausreichen müsste.

Bekomme aber trotzdem die Meldung das O.O. ohne Java nicht 100% laufen würde.

Welches Java Packet soll ich also installieren?
Welches würdet ihr mir sowiso empfehlen.

bye


----------



## SandmannX (27. September 2004)

Ob du das Java Development Kit für OO wirklich brauchst weiß ich leider auch nicht. Saug dir die j2sdk-1_4_2_05-windows-i586-p.exe, die würde ich dir empfehlen. Auf keinen Fall rate ich zur 1.5. Damit kanns es Minuten dauern, um ein Applet zu laden.

Hoffe dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

Patrick


----------

